# History of DBSTalk.......



## Athlon646464

With the launch of D11 and all of the new technology like MPEG4, I thought it would be cool to look back just a few short years to see how far we have all come.......:eek2:

Here is a link to what the forums looked like on May 20, 2002:

http://web.archive.org/web/20020604052917/dbstalk.com/index.php

Here is the 'Home Page' as it appeared on January 7, 2002:

http://web.archive.org/web/20020108160745/home.satx.rr.com/cblount/dbstalk/


----------



## Stuart Sweet

We sure have come a long way, haven't we? Chris Blount, my boss and friend, deserves a lot of credit for that. This has got to be one of the larger vBulletin sites out there.


----------



## PoitNarf

Hah wow. This site certainly has come a long way.


----------



## Athlon646464

Stuart Sweet said:


> We sure have come a long way, haven't we? Chris Blount, my boss and friend, deserves a lot of credit for that. This has got to be one of the larger vBulletin sites out there.


........ and we all thank you guys for that! It's size is testament to it's need and value to the community it serves.............

:goodjob:


----------



## Steve Robertson

Wow talk about looking outdated. Congrats to everyone who has worked to make this such a great place to hang out


----------



## smiddy

Interesting, thanks for posting this, I would have never known.


----------



## Athlon646464

June 2004 - D* dumps Tivo stock, as shown on the 'new look' 'Home Page':

http://web.archive.org/web/20040610094646/http://www.dbstalk.com/

Also on that page was some very optimistic news about Voom!

:lol:


----------



## byron

lowest *User#* that posts in this thread should get an award.... i'm on old schooler. joined back in 2004.


----------



## kfcrosby

Makes me want to break out the old Mosaic browser


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I miss Dan Collins from dbsforums.com...

Great guy with a lot of info.


----------



## Doug Brott

Well, I must admit, I visited the site infrequently before late 2006, but lately .. Well, let's just say I've been more active


----------



## Steve Mehs

byron said:


> lowest *User#* that posts in this thread should get an award.... i'm on old schooler. joined back in 2004.


What do I get? 

Chris is #1, #s 2 and 3 were test accounts that were deleted, Scott was #4 and I'm #5. I discovered Everything DBS in early-mid July of 2001 a few days after it was created and signed up with an EZB account on 8/12/01.


----------



## ADent

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I miss Dan Collins from dbsforums.com...
> 
> Great guy with a lot of info.


Any info on Dan and what happened to dbsforums?


----------



## Steve Robertson

ADent said:


> Any info on Dan and what happened to dbsforums?


I have wondered the same thing I enjoyed the information I use to get from him.


----------



## kw2957

Haha wow! One of the last entries is the name conversion of FOX Family to ABC Family. That seems ages ago...


----------



## Seaking

byron said:


> lowest *User#* that posts in this thread should get an award.... i'm on old schooler. joined back in 2004.


OK I am posting as the lowest post count member on this thread.


----------



## Justin23

I want that DBSTalk.com email addy! 

J


----------



## Doug Brott

Seaking said:


> OK I am posting as the lowest post count member on this thread.


Keep it up and that won't be true


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Justin23 said:


> I want that DBSTalk.com email addy!
> 
> J


Yeah, we did away with that a while back.


----------



## Chris Blount

Oh gosh! What a kick.

Members: 522, Threads: 4,174, Posts: 26,014

The good old days. 

It's really quite amazing what we have accomplished and it's not really any one person. It's been a team effort throughout the years. Lots of good people to keep things going strong.


----------



## Doug Brott

I guess Chris wins the "lowest User #" title of this thread


----------



## Justin23

Give the man a prize!

J


----------



## jlhoyt13432

:lol: :lol: :lol: nothing worse than a bunch of dinosaurs talking about the good old days..........:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Boy all you people are OLD! :lol: 

I'm sure a small detail in this might catch someone's eye...if he looks closely....


----------



## Tom_S

byron said:


> lowest *User#* that posts in this thread should get an award.... i'm on old schooler. joined back in 2004.


I've been here a while too. I remember way back when Scott Grezcowski put out a web video of the latest satellite news here. I'm not a frequent poster, but I enjoy the banter here.


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Boy all you people are OLD! :lol:
> 
> I'm sure a small detail in this might catch someone's eye...if he looks closely....


Whoa! I wish I could say that was me, but it wasn't. That means there was another Ogre running around DBSTalk.


----------



## MikeW

One of the headlines was that the site had 135,000 hits from June through October. How many hits are you getting per day now?

You've done very well here Chris!


----------



## spidey

Doug Brott said:


> Well, I must admit, I visited the site infrequently before late 2006, but lately .. Well, let's just say I've been more active


Almost Earlesque :grin: :grin:


----------



## Chris Blount

MikeW said:


> One of the headlines was that the site had 135,000 hits from June through October. How many hits are you getting per day now?
> 
> You've done very well here Chris!


I don't have the info in front of me but I do know that we get well over 1 million unique IP addresses a month.


----------



## smiddy

Wow! I have this picture of Mike Meyer in my head saying that.


----------



## Jason Nipp

smiddy said:


> Whoa! I wish I could say that was me, but it wasn't. That means there was another Ogre running around DBSTalk.


I believe that was Adam Richey who was a long time staff member here.


----------



## Drew2k

Welcome to the way-back machine! A cool look at the humble beginnings, but my, do I like how it's grown!


----------



## smiddy

Jason Nipp said:


> I believe that was Adam Richey who was a long time staff member here.


Kewl! Nastalgia is a reflective thing which brings back memories and helps others know where it all came from, nice!


----------



## lee635

I used to check alt.dbs.echostar, is that still around? Then found dbsforums, then Scott posted referring folks to dbstalk. Hey, my wife has her garden club, I've got the dbstalk.

Always like to hear about free previews.


----------



## Nick

smiddy said:


> Kewl! Nastalgia is a reflective thing...


Nastalgia??? 

Wasn't that one of the girls competing in the USA women's gymnastics in Beijing?


----------



## Jon J

Had to post to remember my number.


----------



## Chris Blount

Jon J said:


> Had to post to remember my number.


LOL! You've been busy this past year.  (Posting here I mean).


----------



## Mark Holtz

Yeah, it was fun being a moderator for a while.


----------



## timf

I can hardly even remember the site looking that way, but I have the most recent post on the DIRECTV forum when that page was archived. Quite shocking looking at how many posts most members have, and I've been here from the start and have so few.


----------



## Grentz

Always fun to look back in time a bit!

I remember visiting a few times way back when, but I was just a lurker, no account at the time


----------



## lguvenoz

I feel like such a newbie....


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Wow what a nice thread Chris thanks for starting DBSTALK it's been a great deal of help to me


----------

